# i need help building breeding cages



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i have a small problem..i have an even group of hens and cock birds but it seems that some of the cocks are more interested in each other LOL.. So i am going to have to do what i didn't want to..pair them myself.. i have been looking on craigslist, ebay. ocalaforsale.com for rabbit cages or small cages but my god i found nothing cheaper the say $30 plus shipping..my question is can i make cages out of the 1/2" hardware cloth cheaper? say 24Lx24DX14H i can put a piece of cloth in middle to keep them seperate till they show interest. my question is what do i use to hold it together and how do i make a door? what kind of "clamps / wire hinges" ( if thats what they are called) to use?
i kinda have them pictures in my head just want some advice from you guys..thanks


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

the cage clips are call j-clips and you need a crimper tool to close them too ,here is a link to a post which may help you find supplies to do what you need .
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-am-trying-to-locate-wire-cage-building-supplies-49967.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*thank you*



PigeonVilla said:


> the cage clips are call j-clips and you need a crimper tool to close them too ,here is a link to a post which may help you find supplies to do what you need .
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-am-trying-to-locate-wire-cage-building-supplies-49967.html


thank you PIGEONVILLA


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

The breeding cages I use are just 2 metal shelving units bolted together makes 3 cages, usually buy them flat pack at hardware store (Bunnings) and I just use wire and make my doors really effective and cheap.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> ok i have a small problem..i have an even group of hens and cock birds but it seems that some of the cocks are more interested in each other LOL.. So i am going to have to do what i didn't want to..pair them myself.. i have been looking on craigslist, ebay. ocalaforsale.com for rabbit cages or small cages but my god i found nothing cheaper the say $30 plus shipping..my question is can i make cages out of the 1/2" hardware cloth cheaper? say 24Lx24DX14H i can put a piece of cloth in middle to keep them seperate till they show interest. my question is what do i use to hold it together and how do i make a door? what kind of "clamps / wire hinges" ( if thats what they are called) to use?
> i kinda have them pictures in my head just want some advice from you guys..thanks


1/2" hardware cloth is too flexible to make cages from. If you want to use cage-clips to make cages, the best option is to use 1" X 2" welded wire fence material. It is made with much heavier wire (usually 14 or 16 gauge wire, while most 1/2" hardware cloth is 19 gauge). I have also made cages with 1/2" by 1" hardware cloth, but the cages are pretty flimsy. Don't waste your money on the special cage clip pliers. You can buy a 1 pound bag of cage clips (around 100 clips) for $3 to $6 dollars - less than $10 including shipping from Amazon.com. I find that regular pliers or needle-nose pliers work fine for putting the cage clips on. I didn't spring for the $11 cage-clip pliers because I'm a cheapskate! 

Maybe even a better option for you would be to build or buy nest fronts for your nesting boxes. That would be a fine way to confine mated pairs.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

ptras said:


> 1/2" hardware cloth is too flexible to make cages from. If you want to use cage-clips to make cages, the best option is to use 1" X 2" welded wire fence material. It is made with much heavier wire (usually 14 or 16 gauge wire, while most 1/2" hardware cloth is 19 gauge). I have also made cages with 1/2" by 1" hardware cloth, but the cages are pretty flimsy. Don't waste your money on the special cage clip pliers. You can buy a 1 pound bag of cage clips (around 100 clips) for $3 to $6 dollars - less than $10 including shipping from Amazon.com. I find that regular pliers or needle-nose pliers work fine for putting the cage clips on. I didn't spring for the $11 cage-clip pliers because I'm a cheapskate!
> 
> Maybe even a better option for you would be to build or buy nest fronts for your nesting boxes. That would be a fine way to confine mated pairs.


 I agree 1x2 inch wire and 1/2 x 1 inch wire for the floors would be better for making those cages ,tractor supply has most things you would need without shipping cost .


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah kinda late guys, i bought the hardware cloth clips and pliers today at tractor supply and made one cage already and it SUCKS....gonna go to lowes tomorrow and get some premium furring strips again ( what i made nest boxes with ) to make a frame and put hardware cloth on that.. boo hoo oh well live and learn right..oh and these are going to be kept in my hall way till they start pairing then put them together and then back out in the shed / loft...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> yeah kinda late guys, i bought the hardware cloth clips and pliers today at tractor supply and made one cage already and it SUCKS....gonna go to lowes tomorrow and get some premium furring strips again ( what i made nest boxes with ) to make a frame and put hardware cloth on that.. boo hoo oh well live and learn right..oh and these are going to be kept in my hall way till they start pairing then put them together and then back out in the shed / loft...


I think if you buy yourself some 2"x 3"s you can make yourself some nice breeder cages with what you have and they arent that costly .


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> I think if you buy yourself some 2"x 3"s you can make yourself some nice breeder cages with what you have and they arent that costly .


Or even 2" x 2"s. They are $1.80 each at Lowes. Build a frame to fit inside the sucky cages you made. After you assemble them inside your cages, staple the hardware cloth to the frames. You should have no problems with them after that. (When doing something similar, I painted the wooden frames first to give them a nice, finished look.)


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

bundyray said:


> The breeding cages I use are just 2 metal shelving units bolted together makes 3 cages, usually buy them flat pack at hardware store (Bunnings) and I just use wire and make my doors really effective and cheap.


Would like to see a pic of them please


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a bought cage, but could be made very easy with the right wire and clips, and pliers that you were talking about. Its very sturdy.


----------

